# First Annual 2Cool Racing Team's Charity race...



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

We hope to see every one there! Remember, this is for the kids and for the work that Shriners Hospitals for Children do for the kids. Let's show them how much of an impact R/C drivers can have!!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Feel free to PM or e-mail me any questions!

Thanks for the interest!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Just to address this, Mike's will accept checks, credit cards (over the phone), money orders, and travelers cheques for entry/donation payments.

Thanks for taking a look and hope to see you out there!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!!!

All drivers are welcomed, including Pro/Sponsored drivers! Trophies, giveaways, BBQ, and fun for all! Track should have an R/V hook up area in the near future - TBD, but speculated to be completed before the race in March.

GREAT facility for sure!

Come have fun!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Thanks for looking and your support!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

If any one has any questions or concerns please let me know!


Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

What's the website address for the track/mikes hobby shop?


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

RCRacer00 said:


> What's the website address for the track/mikes hobby shop?


http://www.mikes-hobbyshop.com/

It's not the best web site and really does not talk about R/C or the track at all - but, if there is some thing specific you were looking for, let me know.

Thanks for the interest!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Thanks for your interest!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!!


Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

For those that are interested, I do have some pics of the track if you would like to see the layout. PM or e-mail me your e-mail address and I will send them over!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Just to give every one a heads up - the tires that have been hooking up the best on the track are:

Sorex 36R with medium inserts

Sorex 28R with medium inserts

CS-27's with medium inserts

Personally, especially after running today - 27/28's before noon; 36's at or after noon.

Hope that helps!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

We are looking for sponsors, vendors, manufacturers, and the like to donate everything from door prizes to raffle items all going to benefit Shriners and the racers. If you are any one of these individuals or companies, please contact me via PM or e-mail at [email protected].


Thank you!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

We are about 2 months away from race day and are gearing up. We would love to have people travel in for this race - remember, there is a long distance prize that we will award for the person who had the travel the farthest to come and have fun with us.

There has been some questions about whether or not new racers should race this race - most definitely! That is why we have a Novice class setup - plus, being that its for charity it is purely fun time on a World Class track!

We hope to see many there to help support the Shriner's efforts!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

BUMP UP!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!


Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Donations are rolling in and we have what appears to be a very large electric 1/10 scale class forming! So who all is coming out to this event or is going to try to make it? Even if you are new, we have a Novice class that you can run your RTR or almost anything electric in! We hope to see every one there!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

TTT!

Thanks for looking!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Big things are happening for this race! We are talking magazine coverage and potential for some nice prizes for sure!

Most recently, a BillyStix custom made fishing rod has been donated! You say, why a fishing rod?? Cause we have several people here that race R/C that are huge fishermen and like to go fresh and salt water fishing. Great bunch of locals for sure!

There are even some things in the works that will involve people that are very familiar to the R/C industry - more to come on that one! 

The event is drawing near! Are you ready to have fun and help out a worthy cause?!?!

Hope to see ya there!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Bidding On Billystix Rod....*

Want to start bidding on the BillyStix rod? Go here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=49636&page=1&pp=10

Happy bidding!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

WOW!!! Bidding is at $1400 on the rod! This gonna be huge!! Hope some of you can get in on this! It will bless your socks off!!

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

The bidding continues as another rod has been added and bidding is up to nearly $300 on it! We are down to one month away from this happening and we are definitely geared up!!

Hope all can be a part of this!!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

The bidding has ended on both rods and we have some VERY generous bidders!! We just cannot thanks those enough for their support!

We are in the final stretch to the charity race and we are definitely gearing up to have some fun! Hope all of you can make it!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

For those that will be racing this race, we have a question or some thing to vote on. Would you prefer to see Qualapoints or Rocket Rounds? We already have one vote:

Qualapoints = 1
Rocket Rounds = 0

Vote up!

Thanks!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

PD2 said:


> For those that will be racing this race, we have a question or some thing to vote on. Would you prefer to see Qualapoints or Rocket Rounds? We already have one vote:
> 
> Qualapoints = 1
> Rocket Rounds = 0
> ...


Looks like the vote is standing at:

Qualapoints = 2
Rocket Rounds = 3

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Trophies have been completed! They look great! Even have one for the Longest Distance traveled! So come on out!!

By the way, for those that were wondering, this track is 250'x70'! HUGE size!!

See you there!!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Less Than Two Weeks!!!!*

That's it! Less than two weeks before this event kicks off! Trophies are to be delivered within the week! Pre-race auctions have been awesome - we have reached a little more than half way to our goal and the donations continue to come in!! And that does not even include the race entries we have received!

We have some guys coming in from Shreveport and other parts of Texas right now, but we are looking for those long distant travelers that like to come out and race the big tracks - 250'x70', Texas sized tracks! Who's gonna beat those to get their hands on some hardware??

We hope that all can make it and look forward to a great turnout!!

See you there!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Practice Time.....*

If you want to get some practice time in on the track, before the big race on March 4-5th, then this weekend is your opportunity! Mike's holds its regular races on the 2nd and 4th Saturday of each month. That means Saturday, February 25th will be regular club race day. They have 200mm nitro, 1/10 electric, and 1/12 electric classes. For 1/10 electric, they are just running a mod class of no lower than 10T limit, rubber tire racing. Sign up starts at 9 am, closes at 10 am and racing begins at 10:30 am, following the driver's meeting.

In addition, if you will be coming down the Friday before the race, no worries there. Mike's has the track open every day and Friday, March 3rd is practice day for the big race on Saturday and Sunday.

Again, we hope to see you all there and we will continue to keep you informed as things develop around this race!

Thank you for your support!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

One week left! Rain has held out so far today, but it looks like it may cancel today's local club race that any one can practice. No worries, we still have Friday, March 3rd designated as a practice day! It will just give you more time to rebuild that diff and those shocks!

We are very excited about the race next weekend and hope to see all of you there!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*From our friends at RC Pro Series.....*

Mr. Carlton Epps is a man with a HUGE heart! Just take a read:

http://www.rcproseries.com/

Scroll down a bit from the top and you will see the 2Cool Racing article. We are proud to have these guys working with us as well as what Carlton has done! That is a man with a HUGE heart for sure!!

Come out and be a part of it!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Attention Charity Race Racers!!*

With the race being this weekend, I have spoken with our Race Director and here are the details of the schedule, so far, for racing on Saturday and Sunday, March 4-5:

*Friday, March 3rd:*

All day practice, as long as Mike's Hobby Shop is open. Normal practice fees will be in effect.

*Saturday, March 4th:*

8:00 am (or when the shop opens) - Open Sign-Up starts (remember, you can sign up and pay before this time - Mike's is taking entries even now)

8:00 am to 10:30 am - Open Practice Time

10:30 am - Sign-Ups will close

Between 10:30 am and 11:00 am - Drivers meeting

11:00 am - First round of qualifiers will start

*Sunday, March 5th:*

8:00 am to 9:30 am - Open Practice Time

10:00 am - First round of A-Mains will be run first

This schedule is contingent upon no weather delays. If we encounter any rain delays or cancellations from Saturday, races will be rescheduled to Sunday and start at 9:00 am (weather permitting).

If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to let us know!

See you all there!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Hotel Info...*

For those that are coming to the race from out of town, here is some hotel info:

LaQuinta (281-359-6611) & Comfort Suites (281-359-4448) in Kingwood are the closest decent hotels, about a mile or so from the track.

Most of the major chains have places in Humble about 5-7 miles from the track. Do a search on switchboard.com or hotels.com using 77339 as the area code. Try to stick with the ones on highway 59 or Will Clayton Pkwy for easy access. Remember all the hotels in this area cater to Intercontinental Airport so they probably won't be cheap.

One other option is Porter Executive Inn & Suites on FM1314 in Porter (281-354-9988). This one may actually be your best bet on price and availability. It's about 6 or 7 miles from the track.

See you all there!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Trophies And Gear!*

The trophies have arrived! The trophies have arrived!!! 1st through 3rd and TQ for each class are all here!

PLUS!!!

We received the goodies from Xtreme RC Cars Magazine today too!!!

Now, who is gonna come and get some hardware?!?!?!?


Just a reminder! Practice day is tomorrow!! I'll see you out there!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

AWESOME day of practice! Weather is perfect this weekend for this race for sure! No rain, highs in the upper 70's to lower 80's - once the track warmed up yesterday, 32's seemed to do very nicely!

The Shriners will be out on Sunday for the mains too. So let's put on a great show for them!

It's time to race.........GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

GREAT day of qualifying, racing, and fun!!! Steve Rieter with Shriners was there and I swear he almost went inside and bought a car! He thought the R/C car racing was the neatest thing he'd ever seen!

Mr. Carlton Epps showed up too to show his support! We have RC Pro Series 2006 and Winter Electric 2005 T-Shirst on sale at Mike's Hobby Shop for $5 a shirt! All proceeds go to Shriners! Carlton is a QUALITY guy and definitely loves the effort we have going on for this race! Why not, his dad is a Shriner!

We will run one more round of qualifying this morning and then get into the triple A-Mains. Trophies will be handed out as well as we still have plenty of giveaways and we will call the names of the individuals for our raffles - some VERY nice prizes there!

Weather looks good for today so let's go racing and help the Shriners in their efforts!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

*2Cool Charity Race Results!!!*

Awesome day of racing to wrap things up! I'd like to take a moment to thank some people that, without them, this race would not have even been possible:



2Cool Fishing and the TTMB'ers! You guys have really made us feel like family and it shows - BIG TIME! Thank you for your generosity and for giving us a place on your forum! Brew, thanks for the awesoem BBQ! It was definitely a hit!
Mike's Hobby Shop and the Gulf Coast International Raceway! A HUGE thanks goes out to Jeff Parker and Phillip at Mike's! We appreciate the help throughout the race as well as giving us an AWESOME facility to race at!
Xtreme R/C Car Magazine! Another one of our key sponsors that hooked us up with some magazines as well as some SWEET stickers! Thank you for the quick response James!!
Carlton Epps and RC Pro Series! If you have never met Carlton you are in for a GREAT surprise! Carlton will ALWAYS be a member of 2Cool Racing Team as he definitely displays the characteristics and traits that make up a 2CRT'er! We greatly appreciate Carlton coming out to hang out with us all weekend and for the generous donations of shirts! Looking forward to the RC Pro On-Road Electric race series in the near future! HA! Also, we are excited about what else Carlton has up his sleeve for the Shriner's children! More to come on this soon enough!
Shriner's Hospitals for Children of Houston, Texas and Steve Reiter! Steve represents Shriner's here in Houston and came out to hang out with us on Saturday! I think we got him hooked and he DEFINITELY liked the idea of the charity race event! He just helped remind us what this race was all about - this children at the Shriner's Hospitals.
Awards Depot and "Trophy Guy"! These guys came through for us with less than a week before the race and even did some upgrades as part of their donation! Thanks Jon for your help and "honesty"!
And last, but DEFINITELY not least, the racers! We had Eddie from Mississippi and several of our local guys show up! Without them, there would have been no race at all! We thank you all for coming out and supporting our efforts to give a little back to the children at Shriner's. We hope you ALL had a great time and hope that you are looking forward to the next event next year!
Here are the results:

Electric Touring Mod:

TQ - Christian Tabush
1 - Christian Tabush - 48 laps in 13:25.49
2 - Tol Thomas - 49 laps in 15:24.98
3 - Lin Harris - 50 laps in 15:19.05

Electric Touring 19T:

TQ - Eric Schmidt
1 - Eric Schmidit - 51 laps in 15:33.28
2 - Win Haggard - 51 laps in 15:39.69
3 - Robert Peterson - 50 laps in 15:07.63

Again, we'd like to thank every one that came out as well as those that were a part of this event! We thank you and the kids at Shriner's Hospital for Children thank you!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

